# Preparing For First Raw Feeding



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, I am going to try a first raw feeding tomorrow morning. 
I have this boneless Purdue chicken breast that I am going to cook tomorrow (I am home alone  ) and I am going to share a portion with Charlie, raw. 

I'll try to video the meal, to share his reaction. 
Can't wait to see if he'll actually eat it.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, I can't wait to see the video! I wish I had recorded Raleigh's first raw meal. It was just the powdered kind. We haven't tried whole meat and bones yet. Today he accidentally got a raw egg. I dropped it and he ran in to lick it up. I was about to take it away and thought, why not! He loved it. I cleaned up a lot of it so he wouldn't OD the first time!


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Phew, it took me a long time to edit this video. 
iMovie was playing games with me, and I could not save it when I was done. 

I apologize for the low quality and blurriness.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think the main problem is that Charlie would prefer to dine on hardwood. When you went after him unreasonalbly not wanting meat juice on your gleaming hardwood floors he felt like he was doing something wrong. I would not give up but try again in his crate. Your floors stay nice and clean and he can position the meat like he wants.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

I see what you are saying. 
I expected him to just pick it up and gulp it down, like he does his regular food. 

I will try what you said. 
Thanks!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thats great clearly he likes it. It will take a bit. They love to drag their meat off - every dog in the beginning. That takes some time to train them. I feed mine outside 80% of the time - No messes  

Many people train their dogs on towels. I use this every now and then but you have to train them the "spot" to get them to stay there. Good luck!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CharlieMyPoodle said:


> I see what you are saying.
> I expected him to just pick it up and gulp it down, like he does his regular food.
> 
> I will try what you said.
> Thanks!


Raw is different. He needs space to be able to eat his meat as he pleases. It is a mentally interactive meal and he cannot eat it like kibble. I recommend feeding him outside, in a crate for easy cleanup, or train him to stay on a towel.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

You can all see what a beginner I am at this. 
This is the very type of help I was looking for. 

Of course, now that I think about it, he's not going to keep his raw meat in the bowl. 

I will try to feed him outside, or allow him to drag it on tile floor somewhere. 
My wife would never let me let him mess our wood floors with blood 

Thanks so much for the suggestions so far!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CharlieMyPoodle said:


> You can all see what a beginner I am at this.
> This is the very type of help I was looking for.
> 
> Of course, now that I think about it, he's not going to keep his raw meat in the bowl.
> ...


Also, I noticed that you cut it up. YOu really want to feed him the biggest chunk that is appropriate for him (amount of food-wise) so he can get that good jaw workout and also so that he is not tempted to gulp.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, when he did not have it at first, I thought I'd cut it up. 
I understand now that it is better to keep it in one piece. 
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CharlieMyPoodle said:


> Yes, when he did not have it at first, I thought I'd cut it up.
> I understand now that it is better to keep it in one piece.
> Thanks for the advice!


That's the joy of feeding raw - letting them use their brains to figure it out!  It's good for their mental as well as physical health.


----------

